# First timer



## Raqs (Jan 11, 2008)

I have 2 babies 1 is 15 days old and the other is 13 days old and I have a couple of questions?
When the babies are taken out of the nesting box should i take the box out to stop anymore breeding?( as this is their 2nd clutch within a 2 month period, the first clutch died).
And how often do you feed the little ball of feathers?
I have hand raised two cockatiels before but this was a little while ago. So any other information you can offer would be greatly appreciated.


thanks feathery much
Raqs


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Do you have a brooder for the chicks to go into if you plan to handrear? The best way to learn is to ask someone experienced to show you in person. There is a certain way you have to feed the food, or else it can go down the wrong way and kill the babies. You also need to figure out the right temperature for the chicks to be at, and the food itself. That info is usually on the packet of rearing food though. At two weeks old the chicks would need feeding from 7am - 10pm (approximately), every three hours.

If you're unsure you can always leave the parents to do the hard stuff and leave the fun stuff (cuddles and kisses) for you to do. Babies that are handled regularly will be just as friendly as hand reared babies. 

And to your first question, once the babies are no longer in the nest box you would take it down. If you're leaving them with the parents they should leave the box about 5-6 weeks old, but be dependent on the parents for food for another 2-4 weeks.  If the parents lay before the chicks get out, you can replace each egg with a fake one as they're laid, and chuck the actual eggs before they even begin developing. Fake eggs are usually easy to find at pet shops.


----------



## Raqs (Jan 11, 2008)

What would you recommed to use for a brooder? :blush:The last time i used a plastic bucket with a heat bag I found it easy as i was taking them to work with me. 
And if i remember correctly  When feeding you would have the formula at a warm temp? and would ensure that it goes over the tongue. Is this correct?:wacko:


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I don't have enough hand rearing experience to describe the method over the internet, is there a vet or breeder nearby that you could contact for help? Ideally a brooder can be completely temperature controlled, but i know a lot of people use an old fish tank with either a heat pad beneath it, or a heat lamp above it. 

Here's an article on hand rearing: http://www.birdhealth.com.au/bird/handrear/handrear.html

It would be possibly safest to use a handrearing spoon rather than syringes, as the chicks will guzzle the food off the spoon and it will go down the right side, rather than trying to maneuver a syringe to aim the food where it's meant to go. A lot of chicks prefer being spoon fed anyway.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Bea pretty much answered it. I would leave the chicks if there aren't any problems. You can remove mom and allow dad to take over the feedings if you don't want them to try for another clutch. Just watch him and make sure he gets the idea that mom isn't coming back.


----------



## Raqs (Jan 11, 2008)

At present i have decided to leave the chicks until after the Long Weekend end Of Jan, with their parents. But i will socialize them a couple of times a week so they get to know who i am and of course when i clean out the nesting box.
Just a quick question.... Is it normal for the mummy bird to swoop at people?
Is she just trying to scare me off by flying around my head?

Thanks so much for your help and i will be sure to post some pics soon.
Thanks again
Raqs


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

It's normal for parent birds to defend the nest.  To make the babies nice and friendly i would handle them everyday. This not only makes them comfortable with you, but it gives you a chance to check on their health and growth. Make sure there's no poop building up on their toes, and that they're being fed.  By the time they're ready to leave their parents they shouldn't be at all afraid of people. 

I'll be looking forward to pics. :thumbu:


----------



## **TielHeart** (Jan 3, 2008)

Aww post pictures of the little ones soon!


----------



## Raqs (Jan 11, 2008)

Quick question.........
For some reason the breeding box has a really pungent smell, I am cleaning it every day and it still smells. Is it possible to put the chicks into a new breeder box? Will the Mum and Dad still go in to feed them?


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Hmmm...is there any discarded food in there? At this point I'd say it's ok to change the box-just make sure to place everything the same.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

What does it smell of? You could be safe, but at the same time the parents could reject a new box. Make sure it's exactly the same type of nest box and you put it in exactly the same place.


----------

